# Rockwood Lunatic / Insane Asylum (Kingston, Canada - March 2014)



## jerm IX (Mar 3, 2014)

I first gained entry into the insane asylum in the summer of 2011. Dozens of subsequent return visits attempting to gain entry resulted in a total of six successful explorations over the following years. The most recent being in March of 2014.

The building is currently undergoing a major restoration project with a large construction crew inside hard at work and a new 24/7 schedule for security patrolling the property. So needless to say it was a really fun day with a good friend.

It has been a joy to watch this gorgeous historic building begin to transform from a neglected abandonment and returned to its former glory. The future use is still unknown, but that isn't stopping the Ontario Realty Corp. from investing millions to preserve it, saving it from the decay and rot that P4W and Sidbrook and so many other historic gems are suffering through.

For those interested, the blog post has been updated with new images from all 6 visits including the attics and labyrinth of underground tunnels missed on our first visit. Quite honestly, the history of the building is absolutely fascinating, and mos def worth a read...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2011/07/abandonment-issues-rockwood-insane.html

Or if you just want a taste of photo porn...




Rockwood Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr




Rockwood Insane Asylum by jerm IX, on Flickr


Thanks for checking it out, this is one of my all time favourite locations.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great report & photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 3, 2014)

Fab to see one being saved


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oooh I love asylums! 
Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2014)

This looks awesome! Great pics Jerm


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh my....! This looks awesome


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 13, 2014)

i really love asylums and prisons from the other side of the pond. something about the architecture always stands out so much more than some over here


----------



## jerm IX (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response. Thanks all for the kind comments!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 8, 2014)

*Gorgeous stuff!! *


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the HELP on the window, kind of haunting


----------



## jerm IX (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks again. I love the HELP shot as well, so thank you.


----------

